# Hamachi smoke



## sancarlosmx (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi
Got a 20# plus Yellowtail/amberjack/hamachi today that yielded approx. 12 # of fillets. Will be hot smoking tomorrow after brining for a few hours.
Anyone done this before? This will be my first fish smoke.
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## got14u (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure if that type should be brined or not...I always brine my fish for 12-24hrs if possible..but like i said i have never smoked that type...good luck !


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2009)

JMHO, I would cold smoke fish. Hot smoke will make it hard and rubbery.


----------



## sancarlosmx (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree this is a risk. If I had the time I would cold smoke as I can do that on my UDS. Research shows that as long as I hold it at an internal temp of 160 for 1/2 hr I am OK. We will see if I can do that without turning it into leather. if it does then maybe I will slice it and carry on and make fish jerky. I have left the skin on.


----------



## sancarlosmx (Dec 23, 2009)

Did not turn out rubbery at all. Moist and flaky. However, it was a bit too salty so I did another 12 lbs of bonito today and cut the brine time and salt content by half. Tunned out just right.


----------

